# Jewlers Loupe for Tricks?



## degenerative_disc (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey Folks

I want to order a jewelers loupe to see my tricks. What magnification do you suggest? I bought some cheap ones at the hardware store but the highest one was 10 times magnification and its just not enough. I was thinking a 20 times one would be better? What are your thoughts and were is the best and cheapest place to find them?


Cheers!!!!


----------



## meds4me (Aug 26, 2009)

jewlers loop for tricks ? what kind of tricks can it do ?? 
I know i'm a smartazz...Trich's is what you are lookin for and i use a magnifying glasss by acehardware....it even has a backlight !


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello DD.

30x :aok:

Ebay.

eace:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 26, 2009)

I bought a 30x on ebay for $5.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 26, 2009)

30 times will be enough I take it to see globes and the trich color?

Cheers!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

*thats what i use  works great *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 26, 2009)

No.

But you will be able to tell if they are clear or milky.

A stronger mag is needed to see ambers that are actually amber and not dead Trichomes.

I used to use my loupe in front of my camera lens.



eace:


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 26, 2009)

yes you have mentioned this to me before Hippy.
If I can get one like that I will be sure to try it.

Cheers!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 26, 2009)

DD.

A loupe on its own will tell you clear from milky.

Add it to the front of your camera lens and your going to have a near orgasm at what you see.

It looks much bigger.

I personally tape 1 over each eye of my partner.

She thinks I need to see a Dr to have it reduced :rofl:

eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 26, 2009)

just bought one. yay I cant wait to try it with my camera....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

*thats how i use mine hippy ...
well its the only way cause my cam is crap without it :rofl:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 26, 2009)

I sure do miss the thanks button, I keep without realising it, go to click thanks to people and end up bloody quoting them then having to do backpage 

eace:


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Hippy

Just in the process of ordering one now.

Cheers!!


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Aug 29, 2009)

lol ya i was looking at the very same one for ten bucks on ebay


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 29, 2009)

I got one for $2.49!!!!

Love on-line shopping!


Cheers!!!


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 29, 2009)

how much shipping do you pay ????

i  keep finding deals but the shipping is killer.

i have 30x loop and a 10 dollar hand held microscope with a light, both do  a great job.
imo


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 29, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuggggghhhhhhh!  

I thought you got that before your LAST harvest a month ago?  You pulled the ol' dipsey doodle, didn't you?    If you like your bud now just wait until you can harvest it at peak potential!  

Peace!


----------



## SativaWeed (Aug 29, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I bought a 30x on ebay for $5.


:yeahthat:


----------



## Raz & Nicky (Aug 30, 2009)

got myself a stamp collectors micro X 50.....Pretty good, has a light and can see the trichs pretty good....Probably paid too much &#8364;25, but just wanted one rapido...


----------

